# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  How Magical is PRP?

## chicagoland

What Is Platelet Rich Plasma (Prp)?

PRP is blood plasma that has been collected from the patient’s body and enriched with concentrated platelets infused with a **** tail of bioactive proteins and human growth hormones.

What Is Prp Therapy?

PRP Therapy has been widely used since the 1990’s to aid in patient recovery after surgery. This emerging biotechnology continues to expand its reach in other areas of medicine, notably in orthopedics, rehabilitative and restorative medicine PRP is performed under ultrasound guidance by a radiologist.

What Conditions Are Treated By Prp Therapy?

Injuries involving ligaments, tendons, joints and other soft tissue damage are all candidates for PRP Therapy. If you have questions about whether or not your injury could benefit from PRP Therapy, contact one of our Chicagoland Medical providers to schedule a consultation today. Some conditions commonly treated by PRP Therapy include:

•	Hair Loss
•	Arthritis
•	Auto Immune Disorders
•	Arthritis
•	Fractures
•	Degenerative Diseases
•	Spinal Conditions
•	Rotator Cuff Tears
•	Back and Neck Injuries
•	Joint Injuries

Benefits Of Prp Therapy

PRP Therapy is commonly used as a conservative treatment to enhance rehabilitative efforts, manage pain, accelerate healing and regeneration of healthy tissue as an alternative to surgery. Here is a brief overview of the benefits of PRP Therapy

•	Accelerated Recovery Time
•	Tissue Regeneration
•	Pain Reduction
•	Definitive Tissue Repair
•	PRP THERAPY CELEBRITY PATIENTS
•	Pro Golfers, Tiger Woods and Fred Couples
•	Hines Ward and Troy Polamalu of the Pittsburgh Steelers
•	Ray Lewis of the Baltimore Ravens
•	Andre Johnson, Indianapolis Colts
•	Donovan Bailey, Olympic Gold Medalist
•	Kobe Bryant, Los Angeles Lakers
•	Alex Rodriguez, New York State Yankees
•	Ian Kinsler, Detroit Tigers
•	Nelson Cruz, Seattle Mariners
•	Cliff Lee, Philadelphia Phillies
•	Takashi Saito, Los Angeles Dodgers

----------


## NotBelievingIt

I seriously doubt it can do anything for AGA.

PRP is for recovery of issues with connectivity tissue.  To some degree bone but mostly tendon, ligament and other soft tissue between joint articulation points.

----------


## Ibra

Many surgeon promote it with an hair transplant. I think its very good to get faster healing and result but the cost can be so high. I dont know if it can help with regrowth

----------


## cardib

pro is trash for injuries from my experience. thats why its not FDA approved, just a money maker for doctors

----------


## k9gatton

> pro is trash for injuries from my experience. thats why its not FDA approved, just a money maker for doctors


 That seems to be consensus. Since I can't get PMs, do you mind telling me your userid on forum?

----------

